# What do you think of this Nubian?



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

What do you think of this cute lil guy?? He was born june of 2010 PB registerable nubian buck!! Think he's buck or herd sire material?


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I think he is a good looking guy, do you know his bloodlines and whether or not they were good milkers?


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Dunkin doughnut's something is all the gentleman could remember  The mama was a excellent milker though he said!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Well if he has good milking lines and you like him then I think you could use him as a herd sire


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

He sure is a cutie... i have two Nubians. Kasha and her buckling Jim. we rescued them. Kasha had been mistreated and they wanted rid of her and her kids so we took them both. they are carbon copies of each other we got papers with kasha.

they had other Nubians but they had these two in a dog kennel and nothing but a bowl of dog food to eat. seriously her ribs were showing now they both gettin fat and happy. 

surprising they both are quite the loverly kind. as much as u can stand to pet them the more they want. Congrats he is a real good looking little man.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It is really hard to tell about conformation from the pics. He is super cute though!!! :drool:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

He looks small for being a yearling? Is he small or is just the pics?


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Could be the picture's he's super shy and has never been on a lead! He was a little shorter then the other 4 that were there. He's the only one that would let us touch him, and he had the nicest face and ear's i thought :? I'll try to get better picture's tomorrow once he's settled in a little more!! Thank's for the reply's!! ........... Glad to hear you got your's out of a bad situation Toler's, most of my goat's came from bad situation's too!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

How big is he? My nubian buckling is only 5 months old and is about 75-80 pounds. 

He looks cute in the pics, but they are not very good conformational shots. I like his color and markings. The last pic he looks short bodied, but not so much in the first pic so it could just be the pics? However, he just does not look old enough/big enough to be a yearling???


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

He was born June 13th, 2010 he weigh's a ton, lol!!! I went out there this morning to try to get some better picture's and he doesn't want to cooperate :sigh:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, so he is actually a year and a half old! He is just to KEWT to be that old lol! I say if you are happy with him, you like his looks, and his temperment, and you think he will do the job then go for it! 

In the pics he looks to be the same age or close to it as my buckling, but the pics may be really decieving on his size. If he was born Jan, 2010 then he is actually more than a year older! My buckling was born Feb, 2011.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

From the pictures, I'd say he is small for his age. My two yearling bucks, born in March and April of 2010, both weigh 150lbs.

For his height, his is really short bodied. He doesn't apear to have a lot of width throughout, not much spring of rib or depth of body. He is also quite steep in the rump. I wouldn't use him in my herd, but it depends on what you are looking for. Show and milk? Just pets? Remember, what someone's definition on a "excellent milker" might differ from yours. Also, no pictures of his dam or his sire's dam? That would be a definite no for me. However, he is cute, but what Nubian isn't cute?! :wink:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Well the price was right and i love nubian's!! And he's the only one we could catch, lol how do i take confirmation picture's?


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Added bonus ...... i already have him studded out for some pet quality goat's :thumb:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Can anyone help with a name for him??? He was being called Mr. wilson but that doesn't seem to fit him!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr Willson? EWW! :ROFL: 

what kind of names do you like? What are some examples of animals you have named in the past?


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

as of now we have ......... zazu, mufase, ebony, willow, rose-bud, patches, contankerous tank, fudge, flower, bella, shylo, vinny those are goat's .. other critter's are nala, jailyn, mysty, maxwell, poncho ........... we were trying the lion king theme out but some of the critter's came in named and know their name!! Are those last picture's better confirmation picture's??? if not how do i take proper one's?


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

You may not be able to take really good ones until he is more tame and on a leash. Sometimes you can get a good snap shot, but I always have to take a lot of pics to get one I like.

He looks a bit bigger in the last photos, so not as small as he previously looked, but still I am not sure he was not stunted in growth. It would be easier to tell if he were standing next to an average sized person.

As far as names, people have such differences on how they name animals. I have named for example

Anya (mare)
Koda, Grommit, Gizmo, Kayto, Dioji, Mia & Lilly (cats, not all current lol)
Sasha (dog)
Arabella, Tobias (Toby), Rowdy (he died  ) (goats)

I have other animals, but I didn't name them, they are JJ and Pepper. 

For Your guy I would like Malachi, (Mal-a-ky). Its dignified and respectable. I don't like cutsie names for bucks. :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

For bucks and wethers I always do hero or god names. Odin, Thor, Hercules, Zeus, Hermes, Maximus, Alexander, Perseus, Loki, Hades, Achilles, Ares, Nike, Lenus, Robur, Taurus, Nicodemus, Demetrius, etc. (i havent used most of those haha)


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

From the pictures, I am worried about his knees. 
They look swollen to me.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I did notice today he prances when he run's, he's getting alot calmer he even let my son pet him today :leap: He made is was over to the big goat pen with the big goat's and blend's right in with them!! Either way i couldn't leave him where he was, and for $30 he's a awesome lawn mower!! I'll try to get better picture's soon!!


----------

